# 2d/3d acceleration ATI 5850



## sisco88 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just a small question since there has been a new release since i last tried installinf freeBSD.

wich version would i need to install to get freeBSD to support my ati 5850 card? last time i tried i was stuck with a VERRY slow desktop enviorment where i couldnt open more then one window because that would make everything way too slow for normal use. i would at least like to have the possibility to have multiple windows open without my desktop slowing down.

Thanks, 

Sisco


----------



## adamk (Jan 18, 2011)

There is no 2D or 3D acceleration for that video card.  2D modesetting is all that is possible.  There will not be any acceleration for that GPU till kernel modesetting is added to the FreeBSD DRM drivers.  That is not likely to happen any time in the foreseeable future, unfortunately.

Adam


----------



## sisco88 (Jan 18, 2011)

so this means that using this card wont get me a usable desktop?


----------



## adamk (Jan 18, 2011)

If you use the radeon driver from git, you can get modesetting and it should use shadowfb, but I would not consider that usable for a desktop.

Adam


----------

